# Mail et Gmail : les messages envoyés apparaissent dans inbox



## trucmuche2005 (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour ! 

J'utilise depuis peu de temps Mail en IMAP avec mon compte Gmail.
Cela fonctionne très bien dans Mail mais je remarque plusieurs choses :

 Lorsque je vais dans mon compte Gmail avec Safari, il m'affiche les messages que j'ai envoyé dans la boîte de réception, marqués du tag "sent messages", mais aussi les messages que j'ai supprimés sont affectés du tag "deleted messages". Pourquoi ? J'aimerais que ce ne soit pas le cas et que Mail utilise les répertoires de gmail normalement...
lorsque je fais une recherche avec le champ de recherche de Mail, il m'affiche parfois 50 messages quasi identiques qui se trouvent dans la corbeille. D'après ce que je vois, ce sont les sauvegardes automatiques des messages que j'écris. Comment faire pour qu'il supprime automatiquement ces sauvegardes automatiques si nombreuses ??

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils ! 

Trucmuche


----------



## trucmuche2005 (29 Mars 2012)

Bon, je pense avoir trouvé la solution : http://jeffschuette.com/2012/03/07/setting-up-apple-mail-to-rock-and-roll-with-gmail/

Je vais tester cela...


----------

